# Three Things Thread



## Argentum

I don't know if you guys would go for this sort of thing, but I thought, why not give it a try? Get to talk about your day or what you're thinking without having to start a new thread for it and you can get to know other members while at it. Just in case you've never heard/seen one of these (probably have already), you post three things about what you're thinking or what happened during your day. I'll start.

When I was 12 and started to read like crazy, I took my yearly test and had a post-highschool vocabulary. I used to borrow HUGE stacks of library books EVERY week and whenever I came across a word I didn't know, added it to the back of the book slip. I would have every inch of that slip covered in big, lovely words I wanted to remember forever.... I used to use the dictionary and thesaurus hourly. What happened? D:

3rd thing: I'm now a Journeyman!


----------



## Kelise

Yay, congrats on becoming a journeyman!

Am I insane, or did you only post two things?

1. I was kinda born deaf. At a year or two they discovered it was only some kind of liquid and a quick operation later had me perfectly normal, but way behind normal speech. So I got to do extra drama/theatre lessons after school. I struggled a bit with spelling because I had a slight lisp when excited (ie. all the time) so I couldn't really hear how a word should be pronounced.
Thanks to reading at all times, I taught myself how to spell. Because of my love for theatre I was always cast in main roles throughout my teens and very nearly got sent to the biggest name theatre school in Australia (NIDA) ...but I chickened out at the last moment because that whole industry is so nasty and there simply isn't a big-enough stage industry here (it's all movies or musicals or horrid tv shows). So yes, that's it. You can't tell at all now, and really couldn't from age eight or so.

2. I met my partner over the internet, through (what became to be) the biggest Sherlock (BBC) rp accounts on twitter. I simply signed up to be John and spoke to the Sherlock account I saw had been made. A month later we were talking on msn. A few months later I happened to be in the UK and we met. Currently he's about to move here in a year, and we have nearly 9,000 people following us on twitter as we inanely babble back and forth. Really, I can't believe how it's all happened. You hear about online relationships and wonder how it could possibly work... and yet he's the closest I've ever felt to someone despite being a world away. There's just that simple knowledge that it's 'right', and it's both the scariest and yet most fantastic thing in the world. To account for how it works, really, we're both too weird for normal society anyhow. 

3. I won the cameo in Scott Lynch's book series (the only one there'll ever be), 'The Gentleman Bastard Sequence'. I get to be a character who doesn't die in the 4th book, and currently get to talk to the author about what happens, who I get to be, what I get to be called and what I look like. And he's such a lovely person. To say it's incredibly exciting is a bit of an understatement, as these books are by far my favourite beyond anything I've ever read in my lifetime... which is a lot of books. Guh!


----------



## Map the Dragon

Starconstant...how cool! A cameo in that series is pretty freaking cool. Congrats.

1. Right now I'm a business consultant. It's ok. I miss my favorite job ever from years and years ago...summer camp counselor. I was the martial arts instructor at a camp that hosted 150 counselors from 30 different countries. Best summers ever. I even got to be an extra in a summer camp movie that was filmed there one year...hung out with the likes of Janine Garafalo, David Hyde Pierce, and Paul Rudd.

2. My favorite non-fantasy author is Paulo Coelho...for oh so many reasons. Need recommendations for his books, just ask.

3. I'm a dog guy, although there is a pissy cat that lives in my house too; I see him once in a while. With two big dogs, I'm considering a third. I want to get a dog like the ones that play the direwolves in the Game of Throne HBO series. I'll keep you all updated if I do.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

1. Cannot wait to get out of Alaska.

2. Cannot wait to get home.

3. I seem to be focused on only one thing lately... Getting out of Alaska and back home.


----------



## Argentum

Been a while since I had to run on less than five hours of sleep. Should be working to set up a decent time to go to bed, but when I get off work at 9pm, it's practically bedtime all ready. Who wants to go to bed right after work? D: I'm still young! Too young to have early bedtimes! 

For years I worked on creating my world and the stories and characters in it. Recently, I set it aside and tried to come up with different stories entirely unrelated. I couldn't really, perhaps I didn't know how. The paper was finally blank and open and I couldn't think of anything to create. Until I read some threads here. I created a whole new race all my own.

Once again I can taste that insatiable need to create new things. Anything, everything, so long as it's new, better if it was never created before.


----------



## rjklee

1. Ive worked in retail for 7 years and am constantly surrounded by people who act like it is the worst job in the world. I kinda like it though

2. I'm a sports fantatic. But despise soccer and hockey. Im from the Detroit area and may be the only non Red-Wings fan in the state.

3. This is the first forum I've actually felt comfortable enough to post something like this in.


----------



## Argentum

So far, this forum is amazing. When the other members post, you can see they really think. Intelligent individuals with well-formed answers. I could really just sit and listen to these Mythic Scribes talk and discuss storytelling. That's what made me want to join.

The heat and humidity is awful. Give me autumn! Give me snow!

I thought I finally, finally trained myself to spell "cheif" and "theif" correctly ... I was wrong.


----------



## Map the Dragon

1 - This post makes me a MYSTAGOGUE. I have no idea what this is, but how cool! I am now Mystagogue Map I.

2 - I just finally watched the Game of Thrones series on HBO and loved it...absolutely one of the best fantasy film endeavors I've ever seen. And how just for George RR Martin. I am reading the book now and dialogue is damn near verbatim, while the film is about 90-95% loyal to the text in terms of other issues. For his first novel in the series (800ish pages), he got ten hours of film. Each LOTR books got about 4 hours and had to cut a lot. If HBO keeps going, this will be the most dedicated and honorable fantasy film project ever.

3 - I am at work, but with no work to do...waiting on a file from someone else right now, so I'm going to go read the rest of Game of Thrones, or at least read until the file arrives.


----------



## Argentum

Earlier this year, I felt compelled to take a break from writing entirely. I've been itching to write, but I've had some problems knowing where this was all going. For the first time in a long time, I am able to create things entirely unrelated to my other world. The paper is blank and I can finally, finally, use it to my full advantage.

Going to take a 1.5 hour subway trip (one way) just to get near a bookstore that sells English books. Thank God they have an used book section. I plan to raid the store, even if I have to carry home 50 pounds in books!

Too humid here. Stayed indoors as much as I could. It's awful here....


----------



## Leuco

1. Jealous that Map the Dragon reads fantasy books at work.
2. Bummed about going back to work at the end of the month.
3. Bummed that I'm even _thinking_ about going back to work!

D'oh!


----------



## rjklee

1. I really don't think I like video games as much as I used to. I'm alright with it though on some level.

2. Having problems with your car is an extremely awful thing to deal with.

3. I love the fact that I may be in the final one percent of United States citizens who have never seen Avatar.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

1.  I love Johnny Depp's portrayal of The Mad Hatter.  I have decided that is what I am going to be for Halloween.  I need to find somewhere to get contacts that look right.  I can probably find them online.  Ill probably end up making most of the costume from scratch.  That will not be too hard... except the hat.  You just do not see trapezoid shaped hats any more (trapezium shaped for my friends in the UK).

2.  I saw The Last Airbender last night for the first time.  I was impressed.  Of course it was a lot of special effects, and that is what I was expecting.  There is, however, alot of epic fantasy-driven plot in the mix.  I think I will find the comics on which the move was based.  Cannot wait for the next move to come out.

3.  Why do I have to post three things on this thread?  What if I only want to post two?  Well, If I did that, I guess the thread would have to be titled Two To Three Things... That is not a bad title, but Three Things is pretty good too.


----------



## Argentum

The Last Airbender was based off the Nickolodean cartoons and it was absolutely brilliant. I have to confess that the movie was nowhere near as brilliant as the cartoons, but after watching a couple times, the movie grew on me.

Yesterday I took a long subway ride just to get to the only book store that sold a decent amount of english books. I spent over $60 on used books. Tried out Terry Pratchett.... he's hilarious! Bought 3 of those for me, 2 thesauruses (couldn't resist), a few odd books, and a large selection of Agatha Christie's Poirot books for myself, but mostly for my sister.

Went on an all day outing with my sister and her friend. $20 got me a 3-hour bus ride, a hike up a mountain to a wonderful waterfall, a trip to the ocean, a visit to the fish market, a journey into a cave (my first time in a cave!), as well as the ride back home. $20 well spent.

*sneaks in a 4th thing* Joe, that's an awesome costume idea. I, myself, have to choose between Sora (from the videogame Kingdom Hearts), Hiccup (from How to Train your Dragon), and a few other costume ideas. Do you perhaps cosplay?


----------



## Leuco

rjklee said:


> 1. I really don't think I like video games as much as I used to. I'm alright with it though on some level.
> 
> 2. Having problems with your car is an extremely awful thing to deal with.
> 
> 3. I love the fact that I may be in the final one percent of United States citizens who have never seen Avatar.



I think these may be three telling signs that you're officially an adult. 

Now to the Airbender conversation!

I liked the movie too, but I was a bit disappointed with the casting, fighting scenes, and dialogue. I think it had some really good, original source material. I really enjoyed watching an action movie with Buddhist themes. It wasn't just Star Wars rehash like other fantasy films I'd rather not discuss. I think it could have been a lot better, though. I doubt there will be a sequel, but I'd definitely watch it if they made one.


----------



## Argentum

HAHA "Starwars rehash". Leuco, I think I like you very much. If you have a particular movie in mind with that phrase, I must say that same movie sits very honorably at the top of my list of movies I consider the worst in the history of movie-making. Me, my family, and friends make fun of it as a favored pastime. It's the butt of all jokes.

Whilst reading books (using paper as my bookmark), I start writing down words I don't know, want to remember, used to know and now don't really, or want to look up for a clearer definition. So far I have: sculling, encompass, carapace, pillion, prentice, trite, expurgated, calcareous, filigree, intone, lamentable, perspicacious, oscillated, virulent, conciliatory. I love words.

Humid outside every day, awful weather.... muggy and humid and sticky.... and somehow I ended up with a cold.....


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

1.  Argentum, I do the same thing whilst reading my books, anything to increase my writing tools.  I aspire to claim a vocabulary such as that of Pat Conroy, but I fear this is an unattainable goal.

2.  This is a really enjoyable thread.  I love having multiple conversations at the same time.  It appeases my short attention span.

3.  Today marks one week until I step on a plane to GTFO of Alaska!!!


----------



## Kelise

1. Being a fan of the original animated series, I utterly disliked the Airbender movie. They pronounced the character names wrong, for crying out loud.

2. Had my arms waxed for the first time a few days ago. When I was a kid, my cousin shaved them in my sleep so they've always looked horrible (to me at least, apparently no one else noticed, grr). It was kinda fascinating how much your body reacts - it was akin to suffering burns. I had no idea it put that much stress on your body.

3. In Australia the biggest writing awards for horror, fantasy and science fiction are known as the Aurealis Awards. And this year I get to be a judge. WOO!


----------



## Argentum

Well congrats, Starconstant! That's awesome!

Working on getting my Tesol certificate for teaching english as a second language. Kinda wish I hadn't signed up. Not wanting to do it, but still, it will help me with my job and improve that resume.

Looking into mini laptops. Excited to get one before Nanowrimo comes around, so I can take it everywhere with me.


----------



## Leuco

1. 





Joe the Gnarled said:


> Today marks one week until I step on a plane to GTFO of Alaska!!!



HAHA Not feeling any Northern Exposure, Dr. Fleishman?

2. Ouch to starconstant. No giggling there, I'm sure! Congrats on being a judge btw! Sounds huge!

3. _"Kinda wish I hadn't signed up."_

That's the story of my life!


----------



## Argentum

Lol, well what do you do when you paid $375 for it? Part of me wants them to keep the money in exchange for me not doing it, but bah. Should help in the longrun.

I got four hours before I have to take off for work. Now to cram as much as I can into this time.

Debating signing up for either Tae Kwon Do or dancing lessons of some sort.


----------



## Fnord

1. Slowly but surely making my way through "Storm of Swords".

2. Been playing drums a lot more lately, which is always a nice exercise for me to just get out the build-up from the day.

3. Going to have a lot less time to do 1. and 2. now that the economy took another dump.  Hooray for job security though!


----------



## Leuco

Tae Kwon Do wins everytime!

Tae Kwon Do or Knitting? TKD!
Tae Kwon Do or baseball? TKD!
Tae Kwon Do or the Zen of Ladscaping? TKD!

Sure dancing sounds like more fun, but could you do any of _this_ with the cha cha?






Ok. Maybe dancing. Dancing could be cool too.


----------



## Argentum

*laughs* Okay, okay I'm convinced. Chacha sounds fun, but I was aiming more towards hip hop, street dancing, and all sorts of kpop dances. Though, I think that could be a hobby and could do that on the side, I could possibly take Tae kwon as a sport. I've never done a sport in my life. But it sounds inspiring. I'll seriously consider the Tae Kwon Do. The studio place is pretty close by and he speaks english.

Last month I did something that is considered by 'some' as a crash diet and 'healthy way to detox' by others. Lost weight and I can feel the changes. My digestive system is working so much better now. I lost weight, I feel less attached to the ground, my metabolism is way higher. Simple little things, yet marvelous.

I'm on a writing break. I want to write again, but before that can happen, I have to wait for something. Not entirely sure what it is, only that I will soon know.


----------



## Leuco

Argentum said:


> I'm on a writing break. I want to write again, but before that can happen, I have to wait for something. Not entirely sure what it is, only that I will soon know.



1. Sounds like inspiration. Bradbury says write about what you love.

2. I'm on a break from writing too. I'm trying to do some marketing for my ebook, but obviously that's not going so well. 

3. And, as a result, I think I've developed an addiction to the message boards. 

Congrats by the way on the weight loss. I won't make a comment about how hard it must be to avoid such delicious Korean food.

Wait. Oops!


----------



## Argentum

Haha! I don't have to avoid Korean food! Koreans are incredibly healthy. Everything is basically vegetable. I should be eating Korean food, really, and avoiding everything else.

I have loads of ideas and I'm ready to get back to writing. It's something else... I won't be waiting long. I have a feeling I'll know what it is by the end of this month or next, probably no later. For one thing, I'm ready to finally get serious about my writing. Before, I was doing college and then I moved to Korea and have had enought time to settle down. Now I can prepare to make it my official career.

Annnnnd, I am now a Master!


----------



## Leuco

Cool. You should start with some kind of blog. That way you will already have a fan base when you release your first work. Then they can do your marketing for you! Boo hoo ha ah ha ha!


----------



## Argentum

That's not three things Leuco!!!  Post two more!

Found out that the package I sent to CO has a problem with it and now I can't find out how to contact the post office, so now if I can't fix this, it's probably going to be sent back to me. Shoot.

Since joining this forum and being around these creative peoples, I was able to create seven whole new races from scratch. Pretty proud of myself. Never worked out before when I tried to make new races.


----------



## Leuco

Argentum said:


> Since joining this forum and being around these creative peoples, I was able to create seven whole new races from scratch. Pretty proud of myself. Never worked out before when I tried to make new races.



Three posts, by request.

First: Cheers to you! I'm not good at the new races thing. I tried creating a race of cat people once-- you know, to add some "flava" to my project and make it more original. The inspiration probably stemmed from the alley cats from the strangely popular and mess-of-a-musical aptly titled CATS. That was trippy.

Then I realized they already had people like that in Thundercats.

Bummer.

Second: I kind of enjoy critiquing other people's work-- especially when they say things like "thanks" and "that's good advice!" And maybe it's corny, potentially vain, but I like earning reputation points and getting new titles under my name! I mean, it says I'm a _Master_ now! A _Master_! How cool is that?

Third: I've tried to post at some other fantasy writing board... I probably shouldn't reveal the name, but I think that place blows! 

"One post.
Two post.
Three post.
Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"


----------



## Argentum

I used to be part of another writer's forum. And it was wonderful and we kept it a low member count so that it would be more personal. It was great and the creativity was high... until the administrator let someone else step in because she had given birth to another kid and needed to spend more time with them. Totally understandable, but then we had to have monthly "requirements" to stay part of the forum. Now I hear that they have a certain amount of post points (only writing posts count, not conversation posts) per term. Like your desire to learn and create just wasn't good enough to belong. That place blows.

Things to do today: be productive outside work. Maybe clean the house a bit, just keep moving would be nice. Finish ideas for races, plot story ideas more, plot, plot, evil plotting.

Now.... what should I have for lunch? That's going to be the problem.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

1.  I have also been a member of other forums.  One in particular I think got a little too big for me.  That one was not genre specific.  I am hoping that, combined with good management will keep less quantity, and more quality on this forum.  So far I am happy.

2.  Last day at work before I get on my airplane.  Not even excited anymore... I am done.  Ready to be home.

3.  Reading "Time Line" by one of my favorite authors: Michael Crichton.  It is his only book that I know of which is set in the Middle Ages.  If you are a fan of his work I defiantly recommend checking it out.


----------



## Argentum

Why did you go to Alaska, Joe? And what about Alaska did you not like? I've never been there.

Had to stay up late trying to find a video to download for my sister. First time teaching by herself and she needed the video to keep the attention of the fourteen three year olds. Mission accomplished.

Now that I created a whole separate word and several new races, I think I must sit down and try to apply that creativity to my old world and spruce it up.


----------



## Leuco

Joe the Gnarled said:


> Last day at work before I get on my airplane.  Not even excited anymore... I am done.  Ready to be home.
> 
> Reading "Time Line" by one of my favorite authors: Michael Crichton.  It is his only book that I know of which is set in the Middle Ages.  If you are a fan of his work I defiantly recommend checking it out.




1. So now that you're leaving Alaska, where are you going, Joe?

2. I've seen the movie Time Line. It was pretty cool. I mean, it had catapults! _Catapults!_

Catapults are still cool, right?

3. The strangest food I ever had (I'll eat almost anything) was dog meat in a Korean restaurant. I can't recommend it. It was like eating really old leftover turkey from Thanksgiving. But Korean BBQ is really good. Especially if you want to eat like a king!


----------



## Argentum

My mom had korean dog meat. I think she said it was kinda gamey, like venison. But I must agree that Korean BBQ is absolutely brilliant! I love being able to grill your own meat at the restaurants. If anyone from Mythic Scribes ends up over here in Korea, I'll buy you all dinner out at a bbq!

So hot. I was not created to withstand this heat. Anything near the 80's and I start malfunctioning. The humidity is insane as well. Finally get a cool breeze and it still isn't cool enough because it's a sauna outside.

Korean holiday on Monday, so a full 3-day weekened for me. I would spend it inside, except I promised to take my little relative (niece, cousin, second cousin?) somewhere that requires being outside.... She chose bike riding. I haven't been on a bike in years...


----------



## Leuco

I want to ask everyone three questions!

1. What's the strangest thing you've ever eaten? Did you like it?
2. What's the best thing you've ever eaten?
3. What was your favorite super hero movie this summer? 

D'oh! That's four questions, isn't it?


----------



## Kelise

1. Probably just sea turtle or rock wallaby for me - not too weird at all. 'Cept I don't think non-Indigenous are allowed to hunt it. For a school camp we went a bit into bushland Australia and stayed with a community for a while. I liked it - just tasted like any other meat, really. Also tried green-ants, which tasted like honey. So my things aren't that strange - just bush tucker.

2. Oh where do I begin. I utterly adore my food (so I'm very thankful for my high metabolism) but I'd probably have to say either the curries at Outriggers resort in the middle of Fiji... or the gyoza in Tokyo... or be boring and say the crispy aromatic duck in London.

3. I have no idea what 'summer' counts for, as I don't live in a place that has four seasons and if we did we'd probably be different anyhow. I will say that I really enjoyed First Class, and I'm beyond excited for Avengers.


----------



## Argentum

1. Frog legs, bear, buffalo, whale. Not sure what qualifies as weird. Not sure I liked the frog legs, everything else tasted fine, but the whale takes a little bit getting used to.

2. I love all sorts of foods, but if I would pick one right now, I'd say takoyaki made in Japan. Made anywhere else doesn't taste right.

3. And I haven't seen any superhero movie this summer at all, so I can't really answer that question.


----------



## Leuco

starconstant said:


> I will say that I really enjoyed First Class, and I'm beyond excited for Avengers.


 
1. Me too! I thought Magneto and Kevin Bacon were cool!

2. I've never had turtle. I'd feel kinda guilty, but I guess it's no worse than eating something bigger like a cow. I think I saw a disturbing photo in the National Geographic when I was younger. That's probably why I think it so strange. Amazing how an image I saw in a magazine can still stay with me after all these years!

3. Frog legs are really good-- if they are prepared well. Deep fried frog legs are a waste of flavor. I think the meat's more succulent than chicken. Takoyaki is pretty good, but I try not to eat it with all the fixings. I burned my mouth the first time I had one. It wasn't serious or anything like that, but I certainly felt like a fool!


----------



## myrddin173

1 - I should probably go to bed because I need to wake up early and mow the front yard.

2 - I just saw a spider and know am afraid to go to bed.

3 - I just got my text books for my first semester of community college.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Leuco

Community college sounds like fun. Is there a class you're excited about?

It's so much more expensive now, though, isn't it? You have my sympathies!


----------



## Argentum

On a happiness high today. I wonder if sweating freely is what caused it ... Went to the free taekwondo class and (after debating this for months and forgetting about it) finally registered for a month to see how it goes. Pretty darn excited, though. Always wanted to learn a martial arts as a kid, and now that I've moved out and live in a place that has a taekwondo studio at every corner, now I can!

Looking into buying a netbook in time for Nano. I'm going to scour South Korea for other Nano writers. Today is just a generally good day. *gushes flowers and butterflies in a nauseating way*

Takoyaki is awesome with all the fixings! Here in Korea, they have plain takoyaki with small shreds of dried squid and a black sauce that I think is usually used on okonomiyaki. They just make it so much better in Japan..... Woe.


----------



## Leuco

Argentum said:


> Went to the free taekwondo class and (after debating this for months and forgetting about it) finally registered for a month to see how it goes.



It was the Ninja movie clip, wasn't it? I knew watching Michael Dudikoff slay a bunch of ninjas would be inspirational!

Speaking of netbooks and Nanos, I've been considering buying an ipad. I think I got addicted to Angry Birds. It's a lot of fun, but I'm really cheap, so I probably won't get one. Oh well.

I'm glad you had such a wonderful day! I took a nap in front of the TV today. Not as cool, but I like naps! Especially after a day of training...

By the way, I added something to the showcase. Feel free to check it out!


----------



## Aegle

1. Pondering if it's too late to still pursue my Samurai aspirations.
2. Awaiting Goodkind's Omen Machine that I preordered forever ago.
3. Nostalgically disappointed at the lack of words-y/poetic roleplay nowadays. :/


----------



## Argentum

Leuco, yes yes it was the movie clip. Can't beat coolness like that. And naps are awesome. I used to stay up all night for college classes and nothing was more fun than sleeping when it was already morning. Naps on top of the blankets by open windows in fall in the afternoon are awesome.

Definitely feeling sore today. It's a nice feeling. I'll probably do some stretching.

What to do. Three hours before work, so much to do. Probably having cheese ramen for lunch and not that instant cupnoodle stuff.


----------



## myrddin173

1 - actually comparatively its incredibly cheap, less than 2,000.  The college I planning on transferring to in my second/third year is between 30-40,000.

2 - the college I want to transfer to has a shovel museum on the grounds.

3 - the class I'm looking forward to the most is my Intro to Anthropology class.

bonus - I still haven't found the spider


----------



## Leuco

myrddin173 said:


> 1 - actually comparatively its incredibly cheap, less than 2,000.  The college I planning on transferring to in my second/third year is between 30-40,000.
> 
> 2 - the college I want to transfer to has a shovel museum on the grounds.
> 
> 3 - the class I'm looking forward to the most is my Intro to Anthropology class.
> 
> bonus - I still haven't found the spider



1. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear, but what I meant was that going to school today is a lot more expensive than it used to be. It's a shame that young folks have to spend so much money on school. It's rough. I'm glad you're saving money though! You sound very responsible! 

Anthropolgy sounds like fun. Unfortunately, I never had the pleasure of taking such a class. I've read a lot of Joseph Campbell though.

What's a shovel museum? Is that a museum about the tool? Really?!

2. And sweet Jeebus, what the heck is cheese ramen?! Is that a real dish? Is that popular in Korea? Or is that something you invented to replace mac and cheese? 

3. Man, this really is the most interesting thread!

Bonus: It's _never_ too late to start on the path of becoming a true Samurai!
First step: Rainbow roll.
With ginger.


----------



## Argentum

Cheese ramen is just like normal ramen, only the broth is a bit different. After you make it, there is this cheese packet with cheese powder in it that you add. You can't actually add your own cheese. It doesn't taste the same. It's not that spectacular either, but pretty good.

This is a pretty darn good thread. You never know what someone is going to post as their three things.

I hope you find that spider, Myrddin....... it wasn't a _big_ spider, was it?


----------



## Aegle

Ah, livin' on a ramen-noodle-every-meal budget, like the Allstate guy? XD


----------



## Argentum

I'm in Korea, I don't get american advertisements on tv or the internet. And no, no, no. Ramen is pretty darn salty. It's good once in a while, especially if you spruce it up with loads of veggies and whatnot, but no, too salty to have for every meal. I'd like a bit more veg and fruit in me diet.

During the summer, my workplace opens earlier because here they stuff their kids into schools on summer break. We've had a lot of kids this past month and tomorrow's the last day (Saturday). I am incredibly grateful that most of them will start going back to school, because I've just about had enough of kids. I have no right to complain, my job is good, but I think perhaps the number of kids coming each day is what makes me want to go home two hours into my shift. At least my coworkers are excited. We're going to celebrate with a dinner out after work tomorrow. Not sure where though, everything fun is booked.

During the few months I've been on my writing break, I've amassed a literal mountain of notes for my book. I've sifted through them practically daily and either need to start writing again, or get more folders until I do. Anyone else tend to do that too? Sifting through these notes and organizing them is pretty darn fun.

Bonus: Aegle, tis called the Three things thread, post three things! ^^ We get more to look at this way and one thing is just cheating.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

1.  Sorry I got behind here.  I'm back in California now, been catching up with the family.  I have a lot to read on the forum.  Sheesh!

2.  Just found out I will be going to Arizona for a week in September.  Never been there before.  Hopefully it will cool down by then.

3.  Watched Kick Ass last night... Really do not know what to say.


----------



## Aegle

Eeek. ...but I -did- write three things. Do I supposed to continue three things with every single post? ;[

Dear heav'uns, I've actually had roommates in college who ate BOLOGNA in Ramen. The Ramen noodles you can actually stock and live on for years, although you'll sweat grease. HAH  It's taken years of fine Sushi and other delicacies to erase the memory. 

1. Waiting for my work day to expire, so I can hop home and take a much needed nap -- then contact my gamey buddies for some late night quests/events! 
2. Someone STOLE the peanut butter jar from my desk. Yes, now I have no lunch! These pea-pole have no souls.... no souls. >:O
3. Wonderin' what fresh veggies my pops is bringing me from the garden this weekend!


----------



## Map the Dragon

1. New Conan movie tonight.
2. Coca-Cola Zeroe does not taste as good as Diet. Both are probably bad for me.
3. I'm hungry and would love some Pho. If you don't know what Pho is (pronounced 'Fuh'), go get some for dinner tonight. It is the best cure for a cold, a hangover, or even a broken arm...I think. I have none of the three right, now...but it is also filling and thus a good fit tonight.

Decision: I am going to go have some Pho coupled with a Diet Coke, maybe get a Boba for the road, then head over to the theatre for Conan in 3D.


----------



## myrddin173

1 - yes it is a museum of the tool.  The family whose estate the school is on supplied most of the shovels for the railroad, they are also the ones that created the ergonomic bend in shovels.  When they donated the land/estate they left all of the shovels and each year the senior class president goes into the basement and picks the shovel that best represents the class.

2 - The spider is less than an inch across but since I'm arachnophobic that is way to big!

3 - I just got back from a concert where I heard my friend's Ska band.  I had a lot of fun and I got to chat with the best high school librarian in the world!


----------



## Kelise

1. The world is so _noisy_ these days. Everywhere is leaf-blowers and filters and engines and gah. Though I guess this is only annoying to some people. I have a thing called *Misophonia*. For most of my life I thought I was just being difficult, but it's an actual _thing_ that's literally “hatred of sound” - where suffers are most commonly annoyed, or even enraged, by the sound of other people eating, breathing, coughing, or other ordinary sounds.
I'm not annoyed or enraged, it just makes me feel 'unable to cope', mostly with electronic sounds or continuous. Or random. So. Yeah. Mostly when I'm really ill. I can't take dogs barking, the sound of people walking, coughing, tapping. When I'm ill it's like I have a migraine - I need a dark utterly silent room to lie in. Because I'm so difficult. 
Anyway, next door are using a leaf blower and I just want to... you know how people have taken a drill to their heads? Yes, that. 

2. Urban Decay - a makeup... thing *isn't girly and doesn't quite understand* have this awesome pack called 'Urban Bride', which comes with really lovely lipgloss and edible marshmallow flavoured body dust. I'm starting to see why makeup is so awesome to people.

3. Mayfaire Moon - Costumes and Corsets have a TARDIS corset that has lights and noises and opens up. And it's $890.


----------



## Argentum

Hmmm Misophonia sounds interesting. When you're with friends at a restaurant, the sound of eating is no problem, but I do hate the sound of people eating otherwise. That is one of the noises that drives me crazy. People who shout to advertise the meat on sale at the grocery store, the people laying on the car horns. Kids being noisy, teenagers being noisy. Groups of friends having a good time. Noise... yes, it all did get to me a few months ago and I did start planning to spend an entire year at a cabin in Colorado to have some solitude and silence for once. Then again, it's so noisy here, you don't have to focus on hearing the one thing that drives you crazy, because everything else is trying to drown out the noise.

Absolutely ecstatic that my blue pen is slowly, but surely, dieing as I waste the ink on a mountain of notes and possible story plots! Buahaha! And I have another pen all lined up for a slow execution. Depending on how inspired I am, I think the pen shall die tomorrow.

List of possible netbooks to buy has shrank to about five. Won't be able to buy it for a while, since I have to have my money converted to USD and then wired to America... But the time spent eliminating netbooks and plotting is very fun too.

4th thing: NO SOULS! Peanut butter is awesome! Aegle, you only eat peanut butter for lunch??? It's not quite that awesome.


----------



## Philip Overby

1.  Beating Mass Effect 2 for the third time was enjoyable yet oddly depressing.

2.  Sometimes I wish I had a giant sword hanging on my wall, so when people visited they would just see this massive sword hanging there.  But no one would ever ask about it.  

3.  If Michelle Bachmann becomes president, I feel like the world will become like a sci-fi novel.  Not sure if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## Leuco

1. All this ramen/pho chat is making me hungry! I think we need to start a thread exclusive to soup or a "how do you eat your ramen" thread. I only use half the seasoning packet (because of the high sodium content) and I stir in frozen veggies too! However, I usually only eat ramen once in a blue moon.

2. I used to keep peanut butter in my desk drawer too! I knew fantasy writers were a special sort! I think we have good taste!

3. I like the massive sword idea. It's just as cool as having a moose head, don't you think? It's like, "If he keeps this on the mantle, what does the heck does he keep in the bedroom???" _ba-dum dum_.

Bonus: I think I'm going to see Conan this week.


----------



## myrddin173

Leuco said:


> It's just as cool as having a moose head



1 - This reminds me of a field trip in my junior year.  My American Studies class went to the Newport Mansions and when we broke for lunch my group went to this nice little restaurant and we sat in the back room.  About half way through the meal one of us looked up and realized we were sitting under a huuuge buffalo head.  We were covering Western Settlement at the moment so we started freaking out and shouting "Watunka," the name of some bigwig in Native American mythology that they thought took the form of a white buffalo.

2 - I went to my local borders today because of the crazy deals they are having.  Picked up this book The Man Who Loved Books Too Much by Allison Hoover Bartlett, a true crime novel about a guy who steals books not for money but because he loves them.  Anyways it had the following quote at the beginning, it's an "Anathema in a medieval manuscript from the Monastery of San Pedro in Barcelona"
_For him that stealeth, or borroweth and returneth not, this book from its owner... let him be struck with palsy, & all his members blasted... Let bookworms gnaw his entrails in token of the Worm that dieth not, & when at last he goeth to his final punishment, let the flames of Hell consume him forever._​Is it wrong this made me giggle?

3 - So I am a total gleek and the following thing probably won't matter to you if you aren't.  I just watched the last episode of The Glee Project and I'm so happy!  I wanted him to win from the start because I have been a fan of his through Celtic Thunder for almost five years.  And he sang one of my favorite songs, Beyond the Sea!  Of course Ryan Murphy almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Leuco

myrddin173 said:


> _For him that stealeth, or borroweth and returneth not, this book from its owner... let him be struck with palsy, & all his members blasted... Let bookworms gnaw his entrails in token of the Worm that dieth not, & when at last he goeth to his final punishment, let the flames of Hell consume him forever._​Is it wrong this made me giggle?



1. I think our school librarian tells the kids the same thing. And I think condemning folks to damnation is a bit comical too. 

2. Going to Downtown Disney with my Nephew today. These kids and their Legos! Why do they have to be so expensive? But don't worry, I'm NOT taking him to see Conan. 

3. I finally got some decent feedback on my book. And by decent, I mean scathing. Ok, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but still... Cheers to brutal honesty and those who follow through! By the way, if you've read it and found something annoying, please let me know (privately, of course!). Nice comments welcome too!

Bonus: I just had some coffee! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Have an awesome day!


----------



## Argentum

Officially had my first Taekwondo lesson. OH how horribly unfit I am! I am going to feel the pain tomorrow for sure.

FINALLY the weather is starting to cool down! There was a lot of wind today, still hot, but at least not stuffy. OH I am excited. I even managed to find some decently cool looking hoodies in preparation. Once it hits autumn, I will spend my mornings before work out somewhere peaceful. AH good weather!

Goodness. I'm trying to figure out which order to read Terry Pratchett's books and they're all over the place. Thank goodness someone made a graph.


----------



## Argentum

So it looks like the thread died, so another post from me!

My blue pen is a few drops of ink away from death. I'm sorta tempted to hurry it along by drawing scibbles, but I think I will hold off on that and use the last of the ink for book notes and use it honorably.

Darn these kiddies at work. They have more energy than I do.


----------



## Aegle

1. To pluck brows or take off my shoes, go barefoot and embrace this whole Romanian peasant thing? ;]
2. Is juggling three books beneficial, or discrediting the author?
3. I want a baby Drizzt plushie. ;_;


----------



## Leuco

1. Drizzt plush dolls sound cool. Do they really make those? I'm picturing a soft, purple skinned troll doll with white hair and a pair of swords-- a lot like those Alvin and the Chipmunk dolls they used to give away at Burger King. Man, that was a looooooong time ago. I am so old.
2. Went back to work last week. My boss is a complete idiot. So much, that I've discovered a new appreciation for the Dilbert comics in the business section of the LA times. I'm wondering how many fantasy villains were inspired by horrible bosses...
3. Ah, yes. Football season draws near. Fantasy draft tomorrow. I'm still torn between Foster and Peterson. High fives to anyone else playing FF. Suddenly, the world is new!


----------



## mythique890

1. Loved having my entire family visit this week.  Also, glad they're gone from our teeny apartment.  They pulled a trailer full of our stuff here from halfway across the country, and I was finally able to start unpacking.  I think I did pretty well, considering my kids wouldn't stop following me/making messes in places I had just cleaned.  

2. Why won't children just GO TO SLEEP?  We moved the 'baby' into a regular bed because, well, now that there IS a regular bed in the girls' room there isn't space for her pack and play (portable crib).  She's 16 months, though, so not too terribly young.  Related: I tend to talk about my kids a lot on here.  Sorry.

3. I've been spending more time on writing forums lately than actually writing.  Should fix that.  After a few more threads.


----------



## Justin Miller

1- Is finishing up his character design for his Pathfinder game tomorrow while on the clock at work
2- I recently have been pouring over Ideas of what to do next in my life. You never can sit Idle at one thing for two long and I have been a pet nutritionist for more than 5 years now.
3- I am concerned the economy will force me to postpone my trip to Maine to see my family this Holiday.


----------



## Leuco

mythique890 said:


> 3. I've been spending more time on writing forums lately than actually writing.  Should fix that.  After a few more threads.



Ditto. I tell myself I'm on hiatus until winter break.


----------



## Map the Dragon

1: New Tattoo on my left forearm that says...

गते शोको न कर्तव्यो भविष्यं नैव चिंतयेत्।
वर्तमानेन कालेन वर्तयंति विचक्षणाः॥

2: 11:56PM here and I'm still on a business call to Singapore. I need to sell more copies of my book so I can be self-sustaining as an author. Come on Mythic Scribes, help a brother out and buy a copy. I've sold in the hundreds already...need to get to thousands and beyond to make some cash!  

3: I love crystal light peach ice tea.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n

1. I was interrupted while watching the young turks by a phone call from my grandma... yay
2. I went to the army recruiting office to exercise only to find out they were not doing it today...
3. My grandparent are being total bakamono about how I'm doing stuff, they even had the _gall_ to say I was being selfish! obaa-san to ojii-san shindekutasai (お婆さんとお爺さんが死んで下さい。)!


----------



## Misusscarlet

I am working on learning how to drive (sad, I know that I do not know how to drive.) so I can go to the bookstore, they're to far to walk to . Woe is I.

I gave my kitty KiKi a bath today, she did not like it. I repeat, she did not like it.

I typed up the first four chapters of my book today, I can't think on a computer so I use pen and paper when I write my book then type it up on my laptop and edit from there.

And I know that is 3 things but;

Nastiest food I ever ate was Chicken Liver.

Greatest food is Oysters. (Yea, I know your laughing and going wth? Just so you know though, they work. rofl).


----------



## Argentum

Really debating about trying out NewNovelist 3. $50, but you can have your book read back to you and that part's really tempting.... The rest is interesting too, but there's a sad lack of reviews for this program.

Have aged another year. *sigh* As a kid you think your birthday's something special, but really it's just a very quiet 'click' as the clock sets you forward another hour. :S I'm still in my early twenties and my birthday makes me depressed....

Well, 10:30 am. Should finally get dressed and start the day.


----------



## Leuco

Finally got evaluated by my boss. Now my coworkers are learning what they're doing is wrong. But of course you can't tell them that because they are stubborn. Also, I think they hate me.

Dancing with the Stars is soooooooooooooooooooooo long. I really like Ron Artest, but I'm not impressed by his new name. For the last couple of years, he's shown a lot of maturity and class. Now it's like he's turning himself into a clown. I'm disappointed, but I guess I still admire his free spirit and promotion of world peace. 

My fantasy football team is 0-2. Things don't look good, but I still have a chance. I think my players have a good schedule ahead of them.

Go Dollar Menuaires!


----------



## Argentum

Preparing for the coming Nano! When I shall break my writing fast and write like mad! So excited! Creating as much as I can about my stories in preparation. I can't wait! Still have to buy that netbook. Soon! The weather finally cooled some and the autumn feel is making me want to write all the more.

Starting a juice fast tomorrow with my sister for general weight loss and just plain cleansing. Sounds good, I would like to feel ultra healthy again. Already spent the week skipping desserts (woe!) but I feel better for it.

Work has gotten so busy lately, so many new kids coming. Thankfully we hired a new teacher....who went and got food poisoning... So no idea when she's coming in. *hoping for a nice, quite, slow day*


----------



## CritterPoor

1- Just moved 600 miles from all of my friends & family
2- Finding a job in The Vampire State is impossible
3- I'd really like it if would stop raining


----------



## Kelise

1. Just discovered this: Pillow Talk - JOANNAMONTGOMERY.COM - 





> Pillow Talk is a project aiming to connect long distance lovers. Each person has a pillow for their bed and a ring sensor which they wear to sleep at night. The sensor wirelessly communicates with the other person’s pillow; when one person goes to bed, their lover’s pillow begins to glow softly to indicate their presence. Placing your head on the pillow allows you to hear the real-time heartbeat of your loved one.



2. This made me crack up today: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsbanckllQ1qzzgeuo1_500.png - oh comic sans, you're such a joke.

3. Slightly annoyed that running competition on the site Lana (Fodwocket) owns has only generated three entries. It's a FREE BOOK. Postage to anywhere in the world! To enter all they need to do is ramble! WHYYY WON'T MORE PEOPLE ENTER?


----------



## Emeria

1.  Am very happy that my computer is fixed.  It had been broken for a few months due to what I think is a nasty virus and I just got a recovery CD, so I was able to fix everything and now I can write on it.

2.  I've been watching lots of Baten Kaitos videos today (and yesterday) and I've been amused at those.  Which reminds me that I still haven't finished the game yet.  And that my avatar is currently of the awesome Lyude (who is, by the way, male).

3.  Thinks that it is awesome to see another Katharine who spells her name with an a.


----------



## Argentum

Almost ready to start writing again! While on my writing break i've been collecting a huge amount of brilliant plot ideas. I've created as much as I can, planned as much as I could. Just a wee bit more then BOOM I shall start writing with passion! I dont know if I want to wait until November to write like crazy. Soon, my dear book, soon......

The weather here is simply brilliant! Who wants to be indoors? One of the reasons why I'm buying a net book, so I can write while being outside! Buahahaha

Ahem! Semi-finals here at work. Hardly half the students are showing up because they're studying. I can't complain. Slow week. Very nice.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

1. I just finished the first draft of chapter 30! Only 4-5 chapters (plus epilogue) to go!

2. I'm beginning to recognize my writing groove. I was about halfway through ch30 tonight when I started writing, and the first several paragraphs, ugh, it all felt awful. Then I realized that suddenly I was 3,000 words further along and it all felt good! I'm sure it's crap, the first try is always crap, but this is why I need a good chunk of time to actually write if I'm going to be productive. I seem to be the most productive late at night, after everyone else has gone to bed. Which means I don't get enough sleep (kids have me up by 7:30 at the latest every day).

3. I'm not a fan of Apple, I don't like Apple, I didn't like Steve Jobs, but I'm kind of sad that he's dead.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

1.  Been inactive on this site for a while.  Got kind of busy at home and work.  Hows everyone doing?

2.  Coffee is good.

3.  Just realized I never read book two of Tamora Pierce's Becca Cooper series.  I need to do that.  Book one was awesome.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

1. University work is a headache.
2. I haven't done anything productive for about a year.
3. "Coffee is good." - Joe the Gnarled.


----------



## Fnord

CritterPoor said:


> 1- Just moved 600 miles from all of my friends & family
> 2- Finding a job in The Vampire State is impossible
> 3- I'd really like it if would stop raining



Which state is the Vampire State?  Maybe you can donate blood?


----------



## Fnord

1. Halloween is coming up which means my annual reprieve from adulthood by playing dark music for an audience of various undead.

2. Bought Dragon Age II as a short bridging of the gap until Skyrim comes out.  It makes me pine for the days when I was younger and could just sit in my dungeon and play a video game for eight straight hours.  

3.  I don't have to go to the in-laws for Thanksgiving or Christmas this year, which means I might have more time to dedicate to reliving my childhood per #2.


----------



## Argentum

Counting down to Nano. I bought a new netbook and all sorts of cool accessories in preparation, only it won't be here by the time Nano starts... pooh! Ah well, I'll be writing at work and at home. I just kinda hoped to be able to start nano on my beautiful little netbooky! <3

The weather was so darn hot for months and months, and then boom, suddenly fall is over. I wish autumn would draw itself out over the course of many months, before it dropped to arctic temperatures. Still, it's not summer any more and I love it!

Dear God, I hate children! No, no I don't, but I guess it's my fault for having a job that works with them. Business is going well, too, which leaves me dealing with 20 students at a time. Most of them are boys and you know how boys hate sitting still or being quiet. Tsk.


----------



## Raven's Quill

I just started a new job two and a half weeks ago, and I'm already worried I don't like it. I came from a place that was a bit more relaxed - here they're all drones, and I don't want to become one. 

I'm very excited to go furniture shopping for my new apartment. I have the colour scheme and general decor chosen for my new bedroom (black, white and red), and I'm REALLY looking forward to the office space I have set up in my mind. 

I love my cat, she's kind of my personal familiar, but her whining is kind of driving me nuts tonight. Hope she quiets down soon!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

This thread is awesome, and I couldn't let it get pushed to the next page!

I'm fired up for the Bama-LSU game tonight.  It's not often that you get to watch the national championship in November.  I'm a huge Alabama fan, so the last few years have been pretty exciting.  Oh and in case I haven't mentioned this elsewhere... I kinda love sports.

I have something of a self-confidence issue and it's very annoying.  Not an attractive trait in anybody.  (Also, I tend to be pretty introspective sometimes.  Don't like that either.)  So naturally, I've never liked anything I've written in the past... I assumed I couldn't write.  Which brings me to my next point...

This site's been amazing!  Everybody on here is so nice and supportive.  And I know I'm probably on here too much, so sorry if it annoys anybody haha.  I normally would be very busy during the week, but since I can't make the varsity basketball team anymore (My freshman year my school got a new basketball coach who "encouraged players who already wanted to play together"- read: recruited.  I'm pretty good, but I'm 5'11'' and white, and we had five people sign division I scholarships last year, and two more sign with smaller schools.  We will win state this year anyway.)  and homework really isn't my thing, so I have a solid amount of free time at the moment.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

> And I know I'm probably on here too much, so sorry if it annoys anybody haha.



I find myself on these forums a lot too, usually to put off doing important stuff. It's a shame it's not more active here, because more often than not there's nothing much for me to comment on.


----------



## Devor

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I find myself on these forums a lot too, usually to put off doing important stuff. It's a shame it's not more active here, because more often than not there's nothing much for me to comment on.



I feel the same way.  I'm not sure if it's sad or silly that it feels like some of the most active threads involve questions such about the use of Italics or Epilogues and not more specific issues of writing and story construction.  But there's just not many threads you can really keep involved with.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is on here alot.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

> I feel the same way. I'm not sure if it's sad or silly that it feels like some of the most active threads involve questions such about the use of Italics or Epilogues and not more specific issues of writing and story construction. But there's just not many threads you can really keep involved with.



Yeah, those really specific threads are hard to get involved in. I also notice a lot of new member or chat activity, which is even less engaging. And then there's the Mythic Worlds category, which I'm sure is more interesting to those who take part, but I don't. I wish there was more going on in the world-building, writing questions, and research forums!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Fall is so great, everything is better in the Fall.  It's about 60 degrees right now and everything looks so beautiful!  It reminds me that I kinda like where I live, despite the boringness (ok that's probably not a word).

Just ran a mile in school and have a game tonight... which would be great normally.  However, at the moment I'm really sick and am coughing like crazy.  Looking forward to my first experience with Bronchitis Basketball...

I'm pretty scared about life after college.  Looking forward to college though.  Just seems like it will be so stressful seeing as my life has always been pretty easy, but sometimes I'm still overwhelmed.


----------



## Raven's Quill

I move into my new apartment this weekend, and I'm a little nervous about it. It's the first time I'll have lived on my own in four years. 

It turns out I have a knack for saying the right thing to make the office's biggest grump relax and share a joke or two for a few hours. 

As much as I'm enjoying the warmer weather here of the past couple of days, it makes getting dressed in the morning a challenge and I'm actually looking forward to a consistently cold temperature


----------



## Map the Dragon

Good luck with the move; I actually like moving and setting up in new places from time to time.

MINE:

* UFC is live and free on FOX instead of PPV for the first time. Saves me $50 as I'm an addict.

* Just finishing a LONGGGGG historical memoir from the same publishing company that published my first novel. Called Madhinga Bucket Boy, it takes place in Rhodesia. Usually when I read this type of material, I know something about the area and history. This time, it's all new. Lots of learning. Powerful book about the realities of that region.

* Quarterly bonuses came in today. Aside from some bigger plans for the $$$, I'm most excited to by the last HP movie on Friday on DVD and to take the girlfriend out to see Immortals. Then, on Saturday, I'm going to get us a room downtown at the Four Seasons, do a fancy dinner, and take her to see the Lion King on stage to make up for Immortals in case she doesn't like it!!


----------



## Sparkie

I'm thinking about how i'm going to waste my first four day weekend in years.  On saturday I have to play a gig for free in some little town not far from here, but other than that my slate is clean.  It's a little intimidating, really.  I should spend the entire time writing, visiting family, or doing something constuctive.  And I know that's not going to happen.  So I wonder; just where does all the wasted time go?  Is it the same place that all the lost left socks go?  Never mind me, on to the next topic.

Jay Cutler's broken thumb is on my mind.  Just when thinks were going well, this happens.  Oh well.  Being a Bears fan means you're miserable most of the time anyway.

I spent some time with my nine year old nephew recently.  The older he gets, the more I appreciate being an uncle.  When entertaining your neice\nephew gets annoying, you can just send them home.  Awesome.  Not that i'm complaining.  He's a great kid, my nephew.  But after a full day of being run ragged by a half-pint with the energy of a nuclear power facility I'm ready to crash.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Sparkie, on the Jay Cuter thing, that does suck.  I like him and people are way too hard on him, so I'm mad about it despite the fact that it helps my Falcons.

I'm fired up about the break, not only to get away from school but also because so many friends are coming back to town!  My brother is coming back tomorrow and I'm hanging out with another friend today that I haven't seen in months.

What is better than Thanksgiving?  It's a holiday to do nothing but stuff yourself with pounds of delicious food and hang out with friends and family.  And three days off from school?  Icing on the cake.


----------



## OblivionJones

My turn!

I will say, in addition to the three bits to follow, I have to tip my hat to the person who initially said that coffee is good. Coffee is lovely. Truer words are seldom spoken. 

1. I already own seven guitars, two amplifiers and a whole bunch of effects pedals. I can think of at least two more guitars I want, another amp unit and at least one effects modulator that I intend to get at some point. It's an addiction, I think. Guitar is my weapon of choice right alongside language and I can't put it down. 

2. I've been a martial artist since age eight. 

3. Post-college life is so much cooler than I thought it would be and I still don't feel my age (23). I feel much younger and full of energy than I thought I would.


----------

